# Generelle Hilfe zur lwjgl



## Chloroplast (21. Apr 2015)

Ich hab in langer zeit mir bisschen was zur lwjgl angesehen, und habe begonnen mir ne kleine spiele-engine zu schreiben (wobei engine triffts nicht ganz - eher ein bastlerplatz) 
bis jetzt kann ich diverse sachen wie zb. würfel, aber auch komplexere objekte anzeigen, drehen, positionieren. ich kann die kamera bewegen. nun möchte ich aber biischen mehr noch machen,  wie zb. einen schein um gewisse objekte zu machen. (speziell: gewisse farben). dazu hab ich gelesen das man zwei bilder rendert und diese dann kombiniert. Ich glaube das tutorial in dem ich das gelernt habe ist schon etwas älter, es wird viel mit GL11.glBegin() und so gearbeitet.  Ich habe keine ahnung welche version das ist.

Ich habe einige sachen die am ende funktionieren sollen:
- mehrere dynamische lichtquellen
- lichtschein um bestimmte teile (wie bei nebel eine neonröhre)
- optional: Ein bestimmtes licht wobei bestimmte farben leuchten (simuliert Fluoreszenz)

nun zur eientlichen frage. brauche ich um dies zu erreichen opengl > 3.0 oder krieg ich das auch mit meinem ansatz hin? und falls das mit dem bisherigen geht, gibt es dazu tutorials mit der lwjgl? und falls ich mit einer höhrern opengl version arbeite, gibt es auch tutorials mit java?

Vielen dank im vorraus für jede anregung und/oder hilfe


----------

